# Another down



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats number three, came in at 5 pm yeasterday.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

congrats!!! thats tough hunting


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats!...you have a lot of snow where your at. Here in central ohio, there isn't much on the ground.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

If you look on the left of the pic. That is a gut pile from three days before, wife shot a buck from same stand ,but had dropped its rack.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

This is hers just three days before at same stand, lost rack allready.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

zcat said:


> This is hers just three days before at same stand, lost rack allready.


Man what a bummer :/
Congrats on the meat though.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on the late season bow kill............man its been cold out way to stick it out !!!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

congrats to both of you


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice job! Die hard hunters there, late season warriors


----------



## bhburgess (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

nice looking doe's u [email protected]:!


----------

